# iPhone 6 & 6 Plus: Your Experience



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

So now that the new iPhones are out, I thought I would make a thread asking everyone who got what what their experience with the device so far.

I got mine on the 19th by just walking into a Rogers store around noon, almost no wait. I got the 64GB Space Grey 6 and so far I am loving it! It feels fantastic in the hand with or without one of Apple's leather cases. I am still trying to get used to the new keyboard and I hope developers optimize their apps for the bigger screens asap as ones that aren't end up looking off since they are just scaled up.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm loving it too. 128gb space grey iPhone 6, had a reservation to pickup after work at the pacific centre Apple Store, was in and out in about 20 min. (Even though the place was a zoo, they'd just closed the standby line up as while they had plenty of stock left they didn't feel they'd be able to help everyone before 9pm close. (This was around 5)

Very happy I didn't go for the 6+ as it would have been far too big for my tastes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I just tried 'em both at the Apple Store at West Edmonton Mall. Quite busy, but not impossible to talk to a salesperson. I have a 4S, so the screen size was considerably bigger than what I'm used to, but I could reach the full area of the screen holding the 6 with one hand. Not so much the 6 Plus. Can't figure why anyone would need a screen that big, but they were both nice phones, rounds edges (more like the original), nice weight. Not a lot different from what I have tbh (7 rows of icons instead of 5), but I could see upgrading to the 6 at some point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

6Plus 128 for me. Love the camera. Phenomenal results in low light no flash. 

Fits in my pocket. I don't do skinny jeans. Also fits nicely into my suit jacket pockets. 

Trying to get used to placement of the power button.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

I picked up my reserved 6 Plus 10 minutes before closing at Rideau Centre, and was in and out in 5 minutes flat. The size is perfect for reading while on a bus, and I absolutely love landscape mode. It's like an iPad nano, which is great for me. I'm a pretty big guy with large hands, so the size is not nearly as unwieldy for me as many claim it is. Typing is landscape mode works really well too,

In my limited tests, the camera is a phenomenal step up for the previous generation. It focuses really fast in low light, and the optical stabilization is very good.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

So after 3 days with the 6, I decided I really wanted the Plus. Since I had a 6 Plus reserved with Rogers and it was in, I simply went and exchanged for it. So now I have a Silver 64GB 6 Plus and I am loving the screen size so far! Unoptimized apps are even more apparent on it of course but i figure most apps will update for that in just a few short weeks anyway. Battery life is a good deal better on the Plus in my experience so far as well.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Happy with the 6 plus. I had an iPad mini for work which got used a lot through out the day but the 5S was too small to use it easily, way too much zooming in and out. 

Replaced both with the 6 Plus, which does everything okay. It's a bit big for my taste as a phone but since I rarely use the phone part it is great as a portable tablet, fits in my pocket where as my iPad mini could only fit into a cargo pocket and still stuck out.

Ditto on the power button location. I find that I often hit the volume buttons when trying to press the power button and gripping the iPhone with one hand. 

Held a 6 in store and it feels like a much better size for a phone and one hand use, but I also have a 5C through work so if I need a smaller cell phone that is always available as well so I doubt I'll every really hold the 6 plus up to my head.

I fully expect my data speeds to get throttled by wind as I use about 2GB on my old iPhone and another 2GB on the iPad mini. I suspect I may pass 5GB with the 6 plus. Only time will tell. 

Went with 128 GB but that is complete overkill as I never filled my previous 64GB iPhones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

I think overtime you will get used to the sleep/wake button location and you won't hit the volume anymore. Personally I've never had that issue on any phone with similar button layouts as my fingers naturally land right below the volume buttons.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Dr_AL said:


> Ditto on the power button location. I find that I often hit the volume buttons when trying to press the power button and gripping the iPhone with one hand.



I experience this too. It's awkward.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I am totally loving my new iPhone 6 silver with 128 GB. I did purchase an Apple leather case because I felt that this phone was very slippery. However, because it is bigger I don't like using the case if I have skinny jeans on so then it goes without.

The screen on this phone is gorgeous and even viewing in sunlight is now much easier than with my old iPhone 5. Although my iPhone 5 was already pretty fast, I never wanted for speed with it, the iPhone 6 seems just a bit zippier. The one huge thing that is better is the camera. I am now able to take low light shots that look good not just on the phone's screen, but also on my computer. I am in love with this camera, it is a huge improvement from the iPhone 5's camera.

I have also found that Siri has become much better with very few errors and much quicker with iOS 8. Touch ID is the other feature that just does it for me. I love unlocking my phone with a touch of my fingers. It unlocks very quickly and accurately seldom failing. As well, with extensions being able to use 1Password so easily with Touch ID is awesome.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I got my iPhone 6 at chinook yesterday, and loving it so far. I definitely need a case because it seems so light! Touch ID is perfect and battery life is what I expected


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Garry said:


> I got my iPhone 6 at chinook yesterday, and loving it so far. I definitely need a case because it seems so light! Touch ID is perfect and battery life is what I expected


Yup, mine's definitely too light/slippery. I really liked the bumpers from the iPhone 4 era, so I ordered one off eBay for the 6. Very happy, especially at $1 with free shipping.


----------



## gowyn (Apr 13, 2002)

Been ok, little touchy as far as iTunes syncing but getting there.

Favourite feature: I can make the text bigger, easier to read...


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Upgraded from a 4 that I kept on iOS 6. Found the perfect clear silicone bumper for it. Still struggling with iOS 8 and the size. I have big hands and I still have trouble reaching things in the top corners without reachability. Overall, phone is gorgeous, camera is mind blowing, but time will tell about the size and OS.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

John Clay said:


> Yup, mine's definitely too light/slippery. I really liked the bumpers from the iPhone 4 era, so I ordered one off eBay for the 6. Very happy, especially at $1 with free shipping.


I just bid on ebay for a few items. $1.25 and 0.20 cents as well.. 
but now I have a haunting feeling that I will pay a massive brokerage fee..
did you receive your items yet? and did you pay a broker fee?


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

macintosh doctor said:


> I just bid on ebay for a few items. $1.25 and 0.20 cents as well..
> but now I have a haunting feeling that I will pay a massive brokerage fee..
> did you receive your items yet? and did you pay a broker fee?


You'll almost never pay any brokerage fee from chinese items off ebay. I can't say that I've ever been charged for it and I order a ton of stuff off ebay and aliexpress. I think customs doesn't care if the value of the items are really low.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Seems to me like I'm getting quite a bit more out of every charge on my iPhone 6. No lags with the new A8 processor. Fine display.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

My 6+ eats up a lot more cell data than all previous iPhones. I'm working on finding out why.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

skippythebushkangaroo said:


> My 6+ eats up a lot more cell data than all previous iPhones. I'm working on finding out why.


Have you checked to see what apps are using the most data?


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

greensuperman32 said:


> Have you checked to see what apps are using the most data?



Mostly App Store stuff. I have combed through a lot of settings to restrict mobile data use.

I was also having trouble with wifi ac connecting to my new model time capsule at home. It seems that the pull to my LTE account was strong. I adjusted this to allow access to all wifi bands not just AC.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

Here are some of my observations on data usage. The new phones arrived the same time as the iOS update. The iOS update and new screen sizes spawned numerous App updates. They have been coming fast and furious and have a data surge effect for the first few weeks following an new phone or OS update. 

It's propably best to wait a month or two prior to making a data consumption comparison.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

That's right. The new iOS played havoc.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Personally, my cellular data usage has been the same on my 6 Plus as it was on my 5s.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

I ended up buyin the 128 GB 6. I looked at both models, but I'm a small guy and the + is way too big (for me) to carry around. Plus, I did find it difficult to use with 1 hand....even with the special mode.

The 6 is a huge size difference from the 4s. I can just get my thumb to the other side so it works.

Battery life seems to be strong - I can use it plenty before it really starts decreasing.

Camera - very solid. can't believe how fast it can autofocus. Very handy! Photos look fantastic. Loving the new 240 fps slo mo mode although I can see how that might get overused lol

ios8 - seems to be running fast. Seems solid (after the updates that is)

Display - looks great. No problem reading text. looks sharp. Movies look great.

So far, very happy I upgraded. Even happier that i moved over to Telus from Rogers (a lack of decent reception on the latter) because the former paid for 50% of the phone when you move over from a competitor to a family member's account.

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Was pleasantly surprised today when I tapped the home button with my thumb to turn my iPhone on and had left my thumb on it just after tapping. My home screen came up right away, leaving me wondering at first if my security code/thumprint was bypassed. I then realized that the sensor was that quick to pick up on my thumbprint. Nice.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

csonni said:


> Was pleasantly surprised today when I tapped the home button with my thumb to turn my iPhone on and had left my thumb on it just after tapping. My home screen came up right away, leaving me wondering at first if my security code/thumprint was bypassed. I then realized that the sensor was that quick to pick up on my thumbprint. Nice.



I have issues when I have to use my work 5C. I don't miss the whole slide and then type in a passcode at all. I find myself just looking at the 5C's swipe to unlock screen until I realize that it doesn't have Touch ID and it's my work iPhone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Dr_AL said:


> I have issues when I have to use my work 5C. I don't miss the whole slide and then type in a passcode at all. I find myself just looking at the 5C's swipe to unlock screen until I realize that it doesn't have Touch ID and it's my work iPhone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol I've had the same issue on my iPad mini!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Picked up a 64 gig 6 Plus today. I love the LARGE size. I find it much more useful for things like websurfing which I only did when I did not have my iPad mini. So great loving the size and the screen is fantastic, not sure if it is just the glam of a new device but seems even sharper then my old 5S which I thought looked amazing.


----------



## Bobby Clobber (Aug 26, 2008)

I bowed to the inevitable and upgraded from a 4S to a 6 today, with FIDO. Excellent service, seamless transition and very quick set-up. So far very impressed with the speed and screen. And Happy Thanksgiving to all! Bobby


----------



## JPDeM (Jul 31, 2010)

Finally got my 6 yesterday (was traveling). 
Like others, I keep hitting the volume button when pressing the sleep button.
I also find the phone rather slippery. I have big hand but I can't quite have my little finger below the phone as I used to do. The fact that it is thin and the edges are round, accentuate the problem. I do not like phone covers but I will probably get one that can improve my grip.
In terms of general look, it reminds me of my old 3GS. 
The touch id works very well. My friend who got a 5S earlier had some issues. It worked 100% of the time for me so far. 
On thing that bothers me a bit is the back camera lens. Unlike previous phone, it is sticking out. I am afraid I will most probably scratch it. Another reason for a cover to make sure the lens is recessed a bit.
I like the bigger size for the ability to have bigger fonts (i am over 50 years old). While in many apps you can enlarge the font or zoom in the screen, you could never do that with contacts and frankly I had a hard time reading phone numbers. Now the font is bigger and very readable.
Other than the size, I have not noticed yet any improvement over my old % (which was stolen last spring so I was actually using a 4 recently). iOS8 doesn't feel very different either. Maybe I need to read about the features and start using them. I noticed the slow-mo on the camera but did not use that yet.


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

Upgraded from 4s I was very happy with. The 6 just feels like a larger 4s: equally miraculous. I could have stayed with the 4s longer but contract had run out. Larger screen is definitely nice but not wow for me since I normally pack my iPad. Got a new wallet case and was pleasantly surprised to find it fits nicely in my pockets. Wouldn't want larger than the 6. Touch ID is handy but doesn't take long to tap 4 digits so not a huge thing. It has spontaneously rebooted a couple of times, which is a tad worrisome.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

I just got my iPhone 6Plus 128GB - love it so far but having sync issues with iTunes


----------

